# Led's interior



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I have had a quick search but not found what I wanted. :roll: 
replacement led bulbs for our interior lights, are they G4 size. There is a firm in China on Ebay selling a pack of 10 for £39. has anyone got an alternative stockist.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320368372837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Have you changed yours Tellbell. :wink: :wink:

cabby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just changed some in our Autotrail..
Got them off ebay, UK seller, not as cheap as your China price but good service and they seem to be doing the job..

LED's


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Ultraleds, make sure the ones you get will tolerate variations in voltage. With the combination of the ones which look like spot light bulbs and the flat ones you should be able to get them as replacements for most of your existing bulbs, Alan.


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*led bulbs*

Hi Cabby
I've changed all the G4 bulbs in our motorhome from a company called ultraleds.co.uk, go to caravan/motorhome leds then click on G4 12v picture it will then come up with all the different leds that you will need, go for warm white as they are a softer white, the cool white tend to be a bit harsh and bluey. 
I can have all the lights on and still only draw just over what one halogen lamp would have consumed.
Hope this helps.
Cheers Eddie


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi cabby


I changed ours on our 1st truck. If I'm honest they looked a lot better made than these ones from your link... that said there were also a lot more expensive around £7 each!

I've just spotted some more that look like the ones that Aten lighting sell, rather than £7 these are £3.5

Cheers for the link.

w


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Warm white is correct, I forgot to mention that, Alan.


----------



## AlanVal (Aug 17, 2005)

Leasure power at warrington have them we just got 7 @£7.50 each .They also do labcraft but we sent to P B auto electrics at mansfiels for the long ones. We have telephone numbers and can post them on here tonight, can`t put them on just now as we are at discovery Delamere at tne moment having work done on the van.

VBal


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

I can confirm that Ultraleds have a huge range of replacement LED lamps. I have replaced most of mine. Their service is also very good with delivery in a few days.

We prefer ccol white lamps for the reading/working areas and warm white for the shower room - it's more flattering!

P&L


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I got mine from Aten Lighting..

http://www.atenlighting.co.uk/home.php

Mention you are a subscriber to MHF and you will get a discount :wink:

Pete


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

cabby said:


> I have had a quick search but not found what I wanted. :roll:
> replacement led bulbs for our interior lights, are they G4 size. There is a firm in China on Ebay selling a pack of 10 for £39. has anyone got an alternative stockist.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320368372837&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
> ...


Hi Cabby,

just a cautionary word here. I take it you are exchanging the existing halogen bulbs for LED's - right. Well the first generation (similar to the ones in your link) were slightly larger than the space available. Many of them fitted - but only just. Some wouldn't fit at all and stuck out. The next generation of LED's of the G4 size are slightly smaller and are a much better fit. I got caught out when I changed ours - some fitted, some didn't. The newer ones are also a little brighter and overcome some of the criticism that they were not bright enough even though they have fewer LED's One more thing - get the ones with the built in regulator - they last much longer and cost the same

Check them out on the UltraLED web site


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Good afternoon cabby

Have you spoken to happycampers(nigel)?

He's replaced his with LED's. Same vehicle. He could steer you towards correct fittings, supplier etc


----------

